
Ford to Test Cooling System That Could Improve the Range Electric Vehicles - tocomment
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/513466/novel-heating-system-could-improve-electric-cars-range/
======
tocomment
How does this not violate conservation of energy? Anyone know?

